# Mattes half pad review and sizing?



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought a VERY used Mattes half pad off of Ebay.. I'm talking so used that I bought it for only $50 and that included shipping. It did the trick for my half arabian whose saddle just seems not to fit right, regardless of the gullet I use. It is very nice quality, and I'm sure a new one is 1000x nicer.

I would check the sizing guides for your saddle, but my pad fits my 18" perfect and I think it's a large but I'm not sure


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

Kylie, what size was yours? Just curious cause if medium fit your 18" then I shouldn't have to worry about my saddle!

Also I am buying mine used as well, $60  that's why I want to make sure it'll fit first!


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh goodness I'm blind, you said you think it's a large! oops haha


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

A medium is said to fit up to 17" and the large is up to 19".


----------

